# Tamil: Online resources



## kusakpeep

Hey People,
                     I'm a Die hard fan of the language of tamil. It's a poetic language which has a rich history.I wish to know if i can get an English-Tamil translator online.


----------



## Leopold

kusakpeep said:
			
		

> Hey People,
> I'm a Die hard fan of the language of tamil. It's a poetic language which has a rich history.I wish to know if i can get an English-Tamil translator online.


 http://ccat.sas.upenn.edu/plc/tamilweb/dictionary/verbs.html
http://www.freelang.net/dictionary/tamil_r.html
http://www.foreignword.com/Tools/dictsrch.asp?p=files/f_136_40.htm
http://www.ee.vt.edu/~anbumani/tamildict/
http://www.webulagam.com/dictionary/

 Chech these ones. I don't know how much good they may be however.


----------



## unreal

None of these seem to use *Arial MS Unicode font*. Any online translator that uses *Arial MS Unicode* font so that we dont have to install a font ?

Thanks


----------



## thalapathi

naan vandhutten 
எப்படி
இருக்கீங்க?
 ennayum count pannikongo 


machis inimel thamizhle type pannalaam 

    naan oru super site paarthen 
  quillpad.in 

இங்கே 
தமிழ்ல
அடிக்கலாம்  
ப்து 
தூள் 
மச்சி
தமிழ் 
வாழ்க  
உடல் 
மண்ணுக்கு  
உயிர்
தமிழுக்கு 
இது
எல்லாமே 
அங்கே 
தய்ப்
பண்ணது 
தான் 

So everyone who knows to speak Tamil, use this.  We will start posting in Tamil itself.  Enjoy 
this site also helps in searching in Tamil itself. ​


----------



## RV2007

I need help in learning Tamil. I am a Hindi speaking and my husband's native language is Tamil. Can I get some kind of online translator for either Hindi to Tamil or English to Tamil? 

Please suggest. Thanks in advance.

Regards,
RV.


----------



## Flaminius

Hello RV2007,
...and welcome to the forums.  

Not being conversant with any of the Indic languages, I am in no place to assess the quality of this suggestion but I've found this:
http://quillpad.in/tamil/

If you try this, please come back to us to tell how satisfactory the quality is.
Thank you in advance,  

Flaminius


----------



## RV2007

This is not exactly the translation.. but anyway, thanks.


----------



## Au101

> None of these seem to use *Arial MS Unicode font*. Any online translator that uses *Arial MS Unicode* font so that we dont have to install a font ?
> 
> Thanks


 
I can't help you with that, having trawled the web myself. However, a quick, free and easy download should be easily accomplished by following links ir typing the names of fonts into a search engine. "Mylai-Sri" and "Latha" are notable examples.

I too am trying to learn Tamil, but have little hope. I can do the alphabet but I don't know how to pronounce anything. If I knew that I could learn words, but you can't really learn pronunciation from the internet.


----------



## palomnik

I've been working on Tamil for a month or so now, in anticipation of an extended trip to Tamil Nadu in the near future. Flaminius, I like the looks of the website you sent, but my Tamil isn't adequate to put it to the test sufficiently. However, as far as I know there is no standard, generally recognized transliteration scheme of Tamil into English, so I'm curious if one of the Tamil speakers here could tell me how some characters would be reproduced, e.g., how does the translator tell ண, ந and ன apart, for example, or what do you type to enter ழ.

I note with satisfaction that the website includes not only Tamil, but Nepali, Gujarati, Hindi, Kannada, Malayalam, Marathi, Nepali, Punjabi and Telugu!


----------



## Au101

Hi Palomnik, in my vastly finite wisdom I can attempt to help you, but can promise no success. The transliteration that a program which I use adopts is N, nN, n, although I have seen nN written as nd in another transliteration scheme. "ழ" is *normally* transliterated as "zh". I'm sorry not to be of more help, but that is the system which I am familiar with. You could try it but I appologise in advance if it does not work and am sorry that I cannot be of more help.


----------



## palomnik

Au101 said:


> Hi Palomnik, in my vastly finite wisdom I can attempt to help you, but can promise no success. The transliteration that a program which I use adopts is N, nN, n, although I have seen nN written as nd in another transliteration scheme. "ழ" is *normally* transliterated as "zh". I'm sorry not to be of more help, but that is the system which I am familiar with. You could try it but I appologise in advance if it does not work and am sorry that I cannot be of more help.


 
Au, it appears that the website is more intelligent than I expected. It will return what is the most likely combination for the letters you enter, and invite you to select from any other possibilities, e.g., if you type in _tamil_ it will return தமிழ் and advise you that there are two other possibilities. Click on the word itself and it will show you what these other two possibilities are; in this case, டெமில் and தமில். It does the same for the other languages too. Quite a site!


----------

